# Tinder



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Well. My bff found a confirmation code to set up Tinder in her husbands text messages. She wasn’t snooping, she was helping him set up a Facebook account so he could join fishing forums and when she got the text on his phone for that she saw the Tinder code.

Back story - he was having an affair years ago when they were dating. She threw him out for a few months, they got back together, got married. 

So, questions. Any way to find him on tinder without matching to him? She said he doesn’t have the app on his phone, but may have used the internet browser. Any way to “break into” his tinder to see who he’s matched with or otherwise? He’s not real tech savvy, he’s 55 and never really used many social media apps. 

She’s not necessarily crushed, just thinks she was a fool for marrying him now. She’ll make him leave if she can find something concrete, she just doesn’t know where to start.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not personally familiar with Tinder but most of those type apps require an email address so I'd bet that means there's an email address out there too that she doesn't know about. And is she sure he doesn't have the app? It's not that hard to hide an app (iPhone at least). If he has it he can't make it unfindable but he can make it challenging. If there's something there I'd bet she can find enough to at least know if she has a problem just digging in his phone thoroughly. 

But of course you have to ask the question why is a WH signing up with Tinder in the first place?? He's not looking for golfing buddies there.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

sigma1299 said:


> signing up with Tinder in the first place?? He's not looking for golfing buddies there.


I just googled tinder. It said "Match Chat Date" ...... it could be a golf date ........ right ???


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Isn't the fact that he went this far enough for her? I would divorce my wife for what this wife already knows. My wife would do that same.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Isn't the fact that he went this far enough for her? I would divorce my wife for what this wife already knows. My wife would do that same.


Same. Eff that noise.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

just create a fake profile with a pictures of a random dog or something.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Tinder flat out works off of GPS. Most folks use it via their smartphone. The only way to 'find' him would be to create a faux profile with information that would put him in the correct pool, and then 'swipe right' to match with and message him.

Tell your friend to ask him if he knows what 'gaslighting' is. If he says he does, then good ... now explain what he is doing on Tinder.

I will tell you that I installed this application about 6 or 7 years ago. A young thirty-something colleague of mine used it regularly, and I was doing a lot of online dating via Match (who owns Tinder now). I traveled a lot. I never went on a Tinder date, but it was amazing that I'd be in a new city, and all of these new profiles would pop up. If your friends husband travels ... just sayin'.


----------

